# Perth for family lifestyle ?



## MissC2MrsB (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi there,

We are off to Perth next year as this is where my husbands family live. I have looked at property in Port Kennedy and am pleased to say the least with the house we are just about to commit to.
Hubbys family are based in and around Rockingham and Mindarie I think. 

Please please advise me if Port Kennedy is a good area ? Convenient for our kids, primary schools good ? - 2 teenagers, 1 looking to go to college ? Facilities to socialise with their cousins or friends they hopefully make? And will we be able to visit his family and vice versa ?
If this is not a good area for us for whatever reason, any advice and suggestions as to where will be would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance for any help, support and/or advice you can give

Many many thanks

Jen


----------



## onederland (Nov 13, 2013)

HI Jen, 

Port Kennedy is a nice area. There is a large shopping center with your big grocery stores nearby in Warnbro and smaller grocery stores right in Port Kennedy. 

It's also not far from Secret Harbour beach if you'd like to spend some time under the sun in the summer. 

Not far from Warnbro Train Station so you can commute to the city for work or play on the weekend. 

Not a lot of crime and reasonably good public schools. There are also a couple of private schools nearby in Baldivis, Rockingham and Mandurah - all accessible by public transport if you're happy for the kids to catch the bus and/or train (check Transperth website). 

It's a good community as far as I know. Not crowded and you don't need to travel far to buy your necessities. 

I'm sure your kids will enjoy it there. Especially if they're into sport - there's a lot of sporting venues in the area of Port Kennedy and Secret Harbour.


----------



## MissC2MrsB (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. 
I have been thinking about renting in Baldivis too but thought it would be too far from the beach for the kids. 
Do you think or know if there is much difference in the location in relation too distance travelling to the beach ?
Also, could you advise if Baldivis is a 'better' area all round ? 
If you were in my shoes, where would you settle in WA with your family, best beachside city/community ? Toughy but I have to ask  i dont want to move all the way over to have a similar society ! Our society in Glasgow is awful for teenagers - too much crime alcohol & drug abuse in the city. We live in a suburb though kids want to go to the city as they get older ..... Im a bit of a worrier but if there is a better area then I would not hesitate in moving there. The family can always be reached by car !

I have an initial 1 year plan and hope to make the best start so the kids and i will love it as much as hubby does. Help  

Thanks again Onederer 
Jen


----------



## MissC2MrsB (Oct 2, 2013)

Onderland even  
X


----------



## onederland (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Jen, 

If you're planning on driving then by living in Baldivis I would say you're only about another 10 rough minutes drive from the beach than Port Kennedy. There's also buses that run from Baldivis/Settlers Hills. 

It's a nice area. There's Settlers Hills Primary and Tranby College within walking or bike riding distance from the housing estates if your kids are old enough to make their own way to school (good exercise!). 

There's a big shopping center in Baldivis and it seems to be developing more and more every year. Eight years ago Baldivis was a little bit far from the action but now I would say it is definitely on par with Port Kennedy or even better as far as housing and facilities go. The only disadvantage would be that you're a little further from the coast (but like I said, 10 minutes more at most by car!). 

Not a lot of crime in Baldivis/Settlers Hills. I would say possibly the same sort of crime rates as Port Kennedy but not 100% on that. 

Settlers Hills in Baldivis is definitely a very family based community. Perhaps a little more than Port Kennedy.


----------



## HappyGreg (Dec 3, 2013)

Baldivis is up and coming .. will be very different in 10 years


----------

